# Wrackangeln auf Dorsch



## zanderohli (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo. Ich wollte wohl demnächst mal das Wrackangeln auf Dorsch ausprobieren. Nur leider fehlt mir das Nötige Material noch dazu. Wäre hilfreich wenn Ihr mir da mal ein paar Tipps geben könnt bezüglich Rute(Länge,Wurfgewicht etc) und Rolle(Grösse,Schnur, Multi oder Stationär)

Vielen Dank und Perti Heil


----------



## sadako (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln auf Dorsch*



zanderohli schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich wollte wohl demnächst mal das Wrackangeln auf Dorsch ausprobieren. Nur leider fehlt mir das Nötige Material noch dazu. Wäre hilfreich wenn Ihr mir da mal ein paar Tipps geben könnt bezüglich Rute(Länge,Wurfgewicht etc) und Rolle(Grösse,Schnur, Multi oder Stationär)
> 
> Vielen Dank und Perti Heil



Huiii, da hast Du Dir wohl die falsche Zeit für solche Fragen ausgesucht. Gibt einige hier, die diesbezüglich um die Jahreszeit gar nicht gerne Auskunft geben. #c


----------



## FehmarnAngler (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln auf Dorsch*

...ein wenig muss ich sadako recht geben....


naja, auf jeden Fall wär es wichtig zu wissen wo du Wrackangeln betreibst. Denn in der Nordsee am großem Riff braucht man etwas gröberes Gerät, als wenn man in der Ostsee ein Wrack beangelt.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## zanderohli (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln auf Dorsch*

Hat aber ja auch niemand gesagt das ich jetzt auf`s Schiff will. Wenn man mich mit dem Thema auseinander setzt dann stellt man fest das die Touren erst ende April los gehen.


----------



## sadako (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln auf Dorsch*

Nunja, "demnächst" heißt für mich nicht unbedingt in einem viertel Jahr oder so... Im Übrigen gibt`s genug Kutter die jetzt auch schon/immer noch fahren... war anscheinend ein Mißverständnis. Ich sag nichts mehr hierzu.#d


----------



## zanderohli (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln auf Dorsch*

Also um Mißverständnissen vorzubeugen. Ich weiß das der Dorsch jetzt laicht und ich will auch erst ende April auf`s Wasser.


----------



## KlickerHH (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln auf Dorsch*

Moin und willkomen an Board.
Deine Ausrüstung, die du brauchst, ist immer wetterabhängig. Ich habe am Riff schon mit 80gr Pilkern gefischt und war genauso erfolgreich. Es gab aber auch schon Tage, da bin ich mit 250gr nicht aufn grund gekommen, weil eine echt harte Strömung war. Am besten ist, man hat alles dabei, von 50gr - 500gr, dazu natürlich diverse Beifänger. Auf jeden Fall eine Ersatzrute und -rolle. Dann nochmal auf Wetterbericht gucken und los gehts.  

Petri


----------



## Harrie (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln auf Dorsch*

Ich kann KlickerHH zustimmen nur würde ich Pilker bis 800 gr.z.b. Gadusen mitnehmen habe dort schon in über 200m gefischt.
Als Rute Fenwick Seahawk Pro 30 in 2,10m.
Rolle Shimano Tld 25 mit 0,25-0,30 geflochtener und 0.80 mono fürs Vorfach.
Die kombo fischt ein Bekannter und ist sehr zufrieden.
Ich selber fisch ne Penn Formula 15KG und  Penn Prion 50
seit jahren am Riff.
Hoff ich konnte dir weiterhelfen und viel spaß, bin warscheinlich auch im April am Riff wenn dann in Hanstholm.

Gruß Harrie


----------



## Harrie (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln auf Dorsch*

Ich kann KlickerHH zustimmen nur würde ich Pilker bis 800 gr.z.b. Gadusen mitnehmen habe dort schon in über 200m gefischt.
Als Rute Fenwick Seahawk Pro 30 in 2,10m.
Rolle Shimano Tld 25 mit 0,25-0,30 geflochtener und 0.80 mono fürs Vorfach.
Die kombo fischt ein Bekannter und ist sehr zufrieden.
Ich selber fisch ne Penn Formula 15KG und  Penn Prion 50
seit jahren am Riff.
Hoff ich konnte dir weiterhelfen und viel spaß, bin warscheinlich auch im April am Riff wenn dann in Hanstholm.

Gruß Harrie


----------



## Skizzza (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln auf Dorsch*

Moin!
Ich hab ne ähnliche Frage und wollt dafür nich noch n extra thread aufmachen. im sommer wollten n kollege und ich mal in die nordsee starten, wahrscheinlich von cuxhaven aus. da gibts auch wohl kuttermäßig keine auswahl, MS Najade l heißt wohl das schiff dort. hab noch nie nordsee geangelt, aber fährt der kutter dann auch zum wrackangeln und ich brauch solche monster-800-gramm pilker? oder reicht etwas schwereres ostsee geschirr bis 200 gramm?#c
vielen dank schonmal im voraus


----------



## Nask7 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln auf Dorsch*

Hi,
ruf da doch am Besten mal an,dann weisste bescheid wann es auf was  losgeht und was für Gerät du genau dafür brauchst...Nr.hast du?

Gruß Nask7#6


----------



## HD4ever (23. März 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln auf Dorsch*



zanderohli schrieb:


> Also um Mißverständnissen vorzubeugen. Ich weiß das der Dorsch jetzt laicht und ich will auch erst ende April auf`s Wasser.




aber wo wissen wir immer noch nicht #c
für die Ostsee würde ich 2 combos einpacken .. eine leichtere Pilkrute mit Statinärrolle und auch etwas groberes Gerät ca 12-20 Lbs mit ner Multirolle ...


----------



## Plumsangler69 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln auf Dorsch*

Hallo Dorschfreunde !!

Warum entsteht eigentlich jedesmal das riesige Thema Laichdorsch ???
Glaubt ihr im Ernst, dass wenn ihr aus Prinzip keine fangen geht, die Dorsche dann noch ewig in der Ostsee schwimmen ??
Der Großteil der Dorsche landet in den Netzen.
Wenn ihr die Dorsche also nicht wollt, dann freuen sich die Berufsfischer um so mehr.

P.s.: Ihr solltet eure Fangzahlen der Dorsche mal mit denen der Fischer vergleichen. Dann braucht es auch nicht jedesmal so eine Debatte zu geben.

Viel Spaß noch beim angeln.........|krach:


----------



## Zeezer (26. März 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln auf Dorsch*

Hi !
Du meinst also,das der Dorsch mehr und mehr abnimmt in der Ostsse?
Genauso sehe ich das auch.
Die Schuld dafür gebe ich den Berufsfischern !

War gestern gerade draussen

petri


----------

